# Bank fishing the Ohio



## cats under the stars (Jun 8, 2004)

Is the ohio river ready to bank fish tommorrow at Fernbank Park? 

Anywhere else, like where the Licking meets the Ohio?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's about as ready as ever. Still a little high & debris, but the bank should be fine.


----------



## cats under the stars (Jun 8, 2004)

I fished at fernbank today. Hooked something big on a shad but it ran under something and I got snagged. 10 minutes later I caught a great fighting 12 lb channel on a liver. We caught 7 channels betwwen 4 and 12lbs. and 1 white bass. First time I've ever been. We got checked by the ranger twice for licences and to check our stringer.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never been to Fernbank, is it on the OH or KY side ? I have fished the confluence of the Licking & Ohio ....to no avail though. 
Maybe a good bank spot might be good to meet a few guys for some fishing locally.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Just googled Fernbank + ohio

Fernbank park 

Looks interesting at least. I may head down there this weekend.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, I know where it is now...fished it from the water.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Anytime you guys want to get together for some bank fishing I'm game. I work a strange schedule Tuesdays Fridays and Sundays work for me, let me know if anything comes up.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I would like to fish Fernbank sometime this weekend.........if someone has a few skipjack to spare (lol).


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

I have fished the Ohio a few times this year without much success. If anyone would like a partner let me know. I would like to meet a few more shore bound anglers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets see what this weather does, they are calling for rain right now and it looks like it may come. Sunday I am definitally going fishing just not sure where yet.


----------

